# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 21)



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._


*What are 5 tips you can offer to a beginning Boxmaker?* 




(next week is for wood turners, so save your turners answers for then.)




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2014)

1. Start with something simple to build confidence. 2. check and recheck squareness -thickness-measurements of stock at each step ( nothing will screw you up quicker then this). 3. size stock to size of box- to thick on too small a box looks clunky-too thin looks whimpy. Proportions are very important. Especially the smaller the box gets. 4. Keep hinges simple-hinges can make or break and they can be a royal pain. If they do not fit quite right I have found that little pieces of black electricians tape makes wonderful-easy to use shims. 5 Back to proportions, as you progress look at lids and legs. Heavy /to large or small lids can make a box look odd or top heavy. Legs can do the same. Little changes can make a huge change in looks. You really cannot see this until you make/look at a group of boxes such as the coved ones I am doing now. All have close to same cove- they are all a little different size. The top and bottom contours are all different. This change up really can make a huge difference. Look at the spalted maple base vs the others. It is a solid base and the rest have legs. Little changes make a huge difference in boxes. I will post a picture if wanted of what base and top difference I am talking about.
PS- I think number 1 is very important- do not get discouraged-best advise Patience and plenty of it!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2014)

Pictures would help. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Pictures would help. Thanks! Chuck



Check this over Chuck....
http://woodbarter.com/forums/box-makers.11/


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Pictures would help. Thanks! Chuck



Here we go -The large cove is done on table saw but lid, inset,top-bottom of box details are all done with router. I used 3 bits. 1. 3/4 straight flute-only to clean out between legs. Note each box is a little different as to leg length/size etc. spalted is solid- I was afraid it did not have enough meat and strength for little legs. You have to put box on side. Take very little bites-try to take too much and it is very hard to control. Once bit is in control legs disappear very quickly!! Just believe me on this one. 2 double ogee- used in different depths for different effects. again take small bites and creep up on desired look. I like to experiment with each bit using different parts of it. 3. 1 1/2" radius bit - this sucker is huge. again small bites. also I use different parts of bit to get different looks.
Do not hesitate to ask ?? PS ALL these bits are used in a router table. I would never attempt without table!!!!!

This bottom has an oriental flare to me all 1 1/2" bit





1 1/2"radius I do not like the solid base/leg





ogee top and bottom- straight bit took most off to make tall legs





ogee top and bottom short legs





abstract inset edge-lid is just a little bit of 1 1/2- almost a rounded 45




Lid and inset useing outside edge of 1 1/2 making a very flat soft curve




ogee again top and bottom




Hope that helps and does not confuse.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 4


----------



## El Guapo (May 18, 2014)

Looks like that new cove cutting blade of yours is treating you just fine. Beautiful boxes as always, Mike! Any tips for getting a perfect miter joint? I can't seem to ever get four perfect joints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> Looks like that new cove cutting blade of yours is treating you just fine. Beautiful boxes as always, Mike! Any tips for getting a perfect miter joint? I can't seem to ever get four perfect joints.



Again i think it is patience. Before you commit to your good wood test and fit. adjust your cut until perfect. make sure you clean off deck of miter saw before each cut- sawdust from previous cut can affect angle. Once you get saw set, do all miters in one session. when I am doing sides of these boxes, I start gluing as they get cut-I do not like to have them setting around too long before I glue-it is wood and it moves. Also make sure all stock is same size. a wrong sized board will screw you up big time.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 18, 2014)

I always plane to the same thickness (I never assume that milled lumber is going to be true all the way through). That is a great point about gluing up right away though... I don't always do that, and I'm sure the wood is moving some on me when I wait. My second favorite thing about WB is the advice/experience/knowledge sharing of others. A miter joint is such a simple concept, but a beautiful joint is deceptively difficult to achieve!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 18, 2014)

Mike, I'm curious do the tops of your boxes set on or are there hinges. Not sure why but mine just set on most of the time. I think I've only done one hinged. I have got to get to NC so I can get my favorite one and take pics of it.

No advice, I like making them but I'm no expert. Hard to follow Mike's simple, effective advice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Mike, I'm curious do the tops of your boxes set on or are there hinges. Not sure why but mine just set on most of the time. I think I've only done one hinged. I have got to get to NC so I can get my favorite one and take pics of it.
> 
> No advice, I like making them but I'm no expert. Hard to follow Mike's simple, effective advice.



This style is hinged. My tea boxes just set on and the call box is a slide. I use a very cheap easy self mortise hinge on these. But the next time i do this style it will be a different style hinged lid- pins.
Everyone that builds boxes should be posting their boxes. I learn from everyone I look at. Even those wood wastin  turned boxes. 

i really only build boxes- just some of them are called dressers...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2014)

Great info and tips Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)

I'll just offer one tip, but I think it covers at least another 4 or more. Make a crosscut jig for your table saw. Making the jig will in itself hone your skills a great deal and help you take a leap forward in accuracy by the time you're done. Last week I decided to replace my worn-out crosscut jig with a super sled that will replace both my crosscut and miter jigs in one jig. I am using the Eagle lake sled as my rough guide. I have the crosscut sled portion built and am piecing together the parts for the miter accessories. My sled is quite a bit smaller than this one. Here's a video of how to add the miter cutting feature to the sled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Useful 1


----------

